# These speakers any good?



## n1helix

Friend just dropped these off. He had the sitting in the garage forever so I took em off his hands.

Acoustic Research 308 HO

19" x 12" x 8"
Just wondering whether these have any value in them?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Plug 'em in and get something playing. Your ears will tell you.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13169209*
> Plug 'em in and get something playing. Your ears will tell you.


Yea, I will definitely test them out tomorrow.

Gotta dig up that receiver


----------



## frankth3frizz

i would think so









http://www.audioreview.com/cat/speakers/floorstanding-speakers/acoustic-research/308ho/PRD_118982_1594crx.aspx


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

On a side note, might want to check out what people have been paying for them;

http://www.audioreview.com/cat/speakers/floorstanding-speakers/acoustic-research/308ho/PRD_118982_1594crx.aspx

EDIT - Oh wow, ninja'd by the exact same link. Rarely see that happen, eh? ^^

I found an ad on Craigslist, a guy was selling a pair of white coloured ones for $100.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13169260*
> On a side note, might want to check out what people have been paying for them;
> 
> http://www.audioreview.com/cat/speakers/floorstanding-speakers/acoustic-research/308ho/PRD_118982_1594crx.aspx
> 
> EDIT - Oh wow, ninja'd by the exact same link. Rarely see that happen, eh? ^^
> 
> I found an ad on Craigslist, a guy was selling a pair of white coloured ones for $100.


I looked at the Craigslist ad too lol.

Actually, he used a default picture, his pair are black.

Anyhow, $100 would be nice.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Hell yeah, a free $100 is much better than nothing. I'd see about keeping the speakers first though, they might sound awesome!


----------



## hli53194

What's with all the horsey avatars?

Also, those are a nice set of speakers.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

So are you looking to sell those speakers?? If so I'm definitely interested but not sure how much shipping would cost...


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13169308*
> Hell yeah, a free $100 is much better than nothing. I'd see about keeping the speakers first though, they might sound awesome!


I'll take a picture of what I have right now.

Let's just say this is the fourth pair of home theater speakers in my room right now


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13169355*
> So are you looking to sell those speakers?? If so I'm definitely interested but not sure how much shipping would cost...


Possibly, good to know I already have a buyer!

I'll test them out tomorrow and post updates here.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1helix;13169373*
> Possibly, good to know I already have a buyer!
> 
> I'll test them out tomorrow and post updates here.


Shipping is going to be the biggest issue. Orange County (Cali?) to Virginia is a long way and i don't think those fit in priority flat mail boxes, lol.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13169403*
> Shipping is going to be the biggest issue. Orange County (Cali?) to Virginia is a long way and i don't think those fit in priority flat mail boxes, lol.


The thing is, these are HEAVY!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1helix;13169361*
> I'll take a picture of what I have right now.
> 
> Let's just say this is the fourth pair of home theater speakers in my room right now


Damn you're lucky, my desk is very awkwardly placed for that sort of thing. I'd love to have a set of home theatre speakers or a pair of bookshelves but the space I have to manage with means that the largest thing I can add is a set of satellites.









Waiting on these pictures of your collection of speakers.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1helix;13169411*
> The thing is, these are HEAVY!


That too, lol. I know I looked into shipping my 700D and it was around $60

[Edit]
Does anyone know how well these would work for parties? Specifically college parties because I'm looking into a set for the apartment next year and been looking at PA systems mainly (they will not be for home listening)


----------



## n1helix

Well, here is what I have set up right now.

Don't remember the last time I actually used them.

The thing I know for sure is that I have to get rid of a few.

(The new one on the right for comparison.)


----------



## VW_TDI_02

any idea of which ones you are looking to get rid of?


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13179100*
> any idea of which ones you are looking to get rid of?


Not really. Just have to see which ones people are interested in.

And how much I could get.

I just tested the new speakers, they sound amazing.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1helix;13179279*
> Not really. Just have to see which ones people are interested in.
> 
> And how much I could get.
> 
> I just tested the new speakers, they sound amazing.


Right now I'm looking for anything that would work for parties (college) so they have to be pretty loud.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13179323*
> Right now I'm looking for anything that would work for parties (college) so they have to be pretty loud.


Yea, I really don't know much about these speakers.

The SONY pair on the bottom are probably the loudest, they don't seem as high quality as the other ones but they do pack some nice bass.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1helix;13179511*
> Yea, I really don't know much about these speakers.
> 
> The SONY pair on the bottom are probably the loudest, they don't seem as high quality as the other ones but they do pack some nice bass.


That's what I'm looking for really. People won't care as long as it isn't like super static (thank you alcohol)


----------



## n1helix

Yea, I got you.

I gotta think things over and see what I'll do.

I might just get rid of everything.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1helix;13179778*
> Yea, I got you.
> 
> I gotta think things over and see what I'll do.
> 
> I might just get rid of everything.


Sell three sets, get one nice set


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13181857*
> Sell three sets, get one nice set


Just too much crap!

One of these days I'll just sell it all and call it a day


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Damn that's a nice little collection you have going there. That middle set look pretty smart.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13181942*
> Damn that's a nice little collection you have going there. That middle set look pretty smart.


Why thank you.

I think the top one is pretty good.

The middle ones came with the receiver and the shorter center.

Here's a list

- AIWA AV-D25 receiver
- AIWA SX-AV1200 - middle pair
- AIWA SX-C1200 - center

- ONKYO SKC-570 - center

- SONY SS-D3900 - bottom pair

- BIC America - DV62si - top pair

- Acoustic Research 308 HO - the new ones

Anyone dare guess how much this is all worth?


----------

